# Have you tried Fertility Blend



## Guava~Lush (Aug 9, 2003)

for PMS?

I read a few things on it, but was hoping someone might have a bit more information. I think I would like to try it out.
I guess since it's mostly for TTC is that right? Would it be OK to take as a sort of added supplement? Yay or nay?

Thanks mamas!


----------



## zion (Feb 22, 2005)

What is it?? a suppliment?? tea?? pills?? What is is supposed to do for fertility???


----------



## Guava~Lush (Aug 9, 2003)

This is off their website, fertilityblend.com

What is FertilityBlend for Women?

FertilityBlend for Women is a scientifically validated herbal/nutritional blend to improve fertility by optimizing hormonal and menstrual cycle balance, without the increased multiple births associated with drug therapy.

This premium combination of amino acids, herbs, vitamins and minerals improves overall reproductive health. Vitex agnus-castus (chasteberry herb) enhances hormone balance and ovulation frequency. The antioxidants green tea, vitamin E, and selenium help reverse oxidative damage that occurs with aging to improve overall reproductive health. Folic acid assists in the reduction of specific birth defects (neural tube defects) in children, while vitamins B6 and B12, iron, zinc and magnesium help promote fertility health. L-arginine is an amino acid that stimulates the reproductive organs by improving circulation to these areas.

I only ask becuase I know more women used it to up their chances of conception, not so much PMS.
I was mostly asking the women who had actually used it and was hoping they had an answer.
Im leaning toward getting Optivite anyway....


----------

